# Waking up with horrific backache the last week or so



## debodun (Jan 17, 2022)

I thought it might be because I have a much firmer mattress than I was used to. I put some folded fluffy quilts under the mattress cover hoping this would make the mattress seem softer  - like my old pillow top. Didn't help one bit. My backache goes away eventually one I am up and moving about, but when I have it, it is like having electric jolts in my back until it resolves.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 17, 2022)

I always wake up and go to bed with a back ache, a bad one, so I hope yours gets better.  My whole spine is crap, but I have three fractured vertebrae between my shoulder blades and the minute it get up-agony.

Have you been to the doctor to determine the cause?


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2022)

No. My PCP goes on a six-wek vacation this time of year. She visits her family in Columbia.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> I thought it might be because I have a much firmer mattress than I was used to. I put some folded fluffy quilts under the mattress cover hoping this would make the mattress seem softer  - like my old pillow top. Didn't help one bit. My backache goes away eventually one I am up and moving about, but when I have it, it is like having electric jolts in my back until it resolves.


sounds like muscle spasms, I have them often because I have herniated discs in my lumbar region.. .. my discs became herniated ultimately due to a lot of heavy lifting some years ago.. so I would imagine your lower back muscles are protesting now because of the whole load of lifting over the last few weeks..

You need to be very careful...because your back may  go into a serious spasm meaning you''ll be unable to walk due to the pain, until the back muscles relax which is extremely painful and can sometimes take days.

If you;re finding it worse in the mornings as you get out of bed, try the Alexander technique before you get out of bed.. it really does help...It was recommended to me by my physiotherapist years ago...

Before sitting up out of bed in the morning, lie flat on your back head resting on the pillow... legs straight and flat on the bed , arms flat by your sides ( you  can do this on the sofa during the day if you feel the need ) ..gently draw your knees up together, feet flat on the bed, and sway your knees gently to the left as far as you can..hold for the count of 5.. and back up together to the middle again feet still flat on the bed.

Then with both knees together swing your legs gently to the right, count to 5 and back to the middle.
Do this 5 times each side , before laying on your side, and swinging your legs gently out of your bed slowly before the rest of your body follows.. always take your time getting out of bed when you have back pain...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 17, 2022)

I have been sleeping in a reclining chair of late.  It seems to keep my morning backaches away.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 17, 2022)

How about a chiropractor?  Or pain specialist?  I have used both with as much success as possible under the circumstances.


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2022)

I do some stretches and pelvic tilts brfore getting up. They are pretty painful to do and don't help much. I find sitting on the edge of the bed for 45 minutes to an hour is the most helpful. I can do that whie watching TV or playing soitaire.


----------



## helenbacque (Jan 17, 2022)

Another stretching exercise that helps me:  Lie flat on back, head on pillow.  Clasp hands behind knee, pull to your chest and hold while stretching other leg flat.  Hold for a few seconds and then reverse with other leg. 

Also, if you are a side sleeper, sleep with pillow between your knees.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Another stretching exercise that helps me:  Lie flat on back, head on pillow.  Clasp hands behind knee, pull to your chest and hold while stretching other leg flat.  Hold for a few seconds and then reverse with other leg.
> 
> Also, if you are a side sleeper, sleep with pillow between your knees.


I forgot to mention that..I always sleep with a pillow between my knees. It's a firm-ish rectangular  cushion about half the size of a regular bed pillow... I've used it so long I just don't even think about it now.. but I do notice if for any reason I don't have it in place between my knees, the weight of my left leg on my right leg, actually pulls the muscles in my lower back


----------



## Myquest55 (Jan 17, 2022)

Is it your lower back?  My father often complained of a lower backache - it ultimately turned out to be issues with his kidneys.  
Just throwing it out there, just in case.  I hope you can address it soon and feel better!!


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> I thought it might be because I have a much firmer mattress than I was used to. I put some folded fluffy quilts under the mattress cover hoping this would make the mattress seem softer  - like my old pillow top. Didn't help one bit. My backache goes away eventually one I am up and moving about, but when I have it, it is like having electric jolts in my back until it resolves.


Sorry you're going through this! I used to have issues a year or so ago. I would get into bed with no backache and wake up in the morning with a backache. After a while, I figured it was the mattress, so I bought this 4 inch mattress topping from Amazon. I've been sleeping like a baby (most of the time) ever since. No back problems.

Two other issues it might be - 
1) If you pulled a muscle in the back (for whatever reason) and this takes about 10 days or so to heal. Taking a Tylenol or anti-inflammatory has helped me in the past.

2) Kidney infection - I've had that in the past, and found out that the back pain was from a kidney infection. But that was rare.

These are my thoughts. Good luck and I hope you feel better!


----------



## Jules (Jan 17, 2022)

You could try a mattress topper if you feel your new bed is too firm.  They’re heavy, so take that into consideration if you decide to buy a new one.  

Really, try starting with doing less for a couple of days.  You’ve been working full out for months.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> I find sitting on the edge of the bed for 45 minutes to an hour is the most helpful


May be helpful for your back but it's bad for your mattress; break the side eventually.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> I thought it might be because I have a much firmer mattress than I was used to. I put some folded fluffy quilts under the mattress cover hoping this would make the mattress seem softer  - like my old pillow top. Didn't help one bit. My backache goes away eventually one I am up and moving about, but when I have it, it is like having electric jolts in my back until it resolves.



If you've done an excessive amount of lifting/carrying, during your recent move, there's a good chance that you may have dislocated a vertebrae, or pinched a spinal disk.  You might see if there is a decent chiropractor nearby, and schedule a visit.  For such injuries, it has been my experience that a Chiropractor can be of far more help than a PCP "pill pusher". 

If your new mattress seems to be too firm, consider getting a memory foam topper.  Our mattress is quite firm, and I used to wake up during the night with some back/hip pain.  We put a 3" topper, from Walmart, on it, 2 or 3 years ago, and now I usually get a full nights sleep.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 17, 2022)

I sleep on a massage table. Not too soft, not too hard. Gave my futon to my daughter when her bed broke, and the table was just gathering dust in the closet.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2022)

So sorry Deb. Backaches are no joke. I hope you can find a solution. I realized a few years ago that regardless of the fact that my bed is comfortable, I'd wake up with tightness and low grade aching on whatever side I slept on. Also sleeping on my stomach or back caused me to have low back pain. Add to that my A-fib sometimes got worse when I laid down. So I stopped sleeping in the bed and have slept in my recliner for a few years. Problems solved.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have been sleeping in a reclining chair of late.  It seems to keep my morning backaches away.


I do this for part of the night sometimes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> How about a chiropractor?  Or pain specialist?  I have used both with as much success as possible under the circumstances.


Pain specialist yes, chiropractor no.  A chiropractor can hard you back, I would not take the chance.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Sorry you're going through this! I used to have issues a year or so ago. I would get into bed with no backache and wake up in the morning with a backache. After a while, I figured it was the mattress, so I bought this 4 inch mattress topping from Amazon. I've been sleeping like a baby (most of the time) ever since. No back problems.
> 
> Two other issues it might be -
> 1) If you pulled a muscle in the back (for whatever reason) and this takes about 10 days or so to heal. Taking a Tylenol or anti-inflammatory has helped me in the past.
> ...


Sleeping like a baby?  Hmm, so you wake up crying several times a night, needing a bottle, and a diaper change?  . Why people always use that comparison is so strange to me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> So sorry Deb. Backaches are no joke. I hope you can find a solution. I realized a few years ago that regardless of the fact that my bed is comfortable, I'd wake up with tightness and low grade aching on whatever side I slept on. Also sleeping on my stomach or back caused me to have low back pain. Add to that my A-fib sometimes got worse when I laid down. So I stopped sleeping in the bed and have slept in my recliner for a few years. Problems solved.


I have found that as well, the problem with the A-fib


----------



## shedevil7953 (Jan 18, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Another stretching exercise that helps me:  Lie flat on back, head on pillow.  Clasp hands behind knee, pull to your chest and hold while stretching other leg flat.  Hold for a few seconds and then reverse with other leg.
> 
> Also, if you are a side sleeper, sleep with pillow between your knees.


My doctor prescribed the pillow between the knee back in the mid 90s and it works.  I can't sleep without one!


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 18, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Sleeping like a baby?  Hmm, so you wake up crying several times a night, needing a bottle, and a diaper change?  . Why people always use that comparison is so strange to me.


You're absolutely right!


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2022)

I had the same problem 20 years ago & I'd be up most of the night, every night because when I got up & walked around, the pain went away.
I posted before about the Tempur Pedic bed.  It really worked.  I rarely have back pain & when I do, it's hardly noticeable.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm not bragging and I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade but I have absolutely no back problems at all.  I'm not sure but I think my secret is doing floor exercises 5 days/week and then having a brisk walk in the hallways 5 days/week.  I'm a strong believer in the "use it or lose it" way of life.  I'm 75 years old; in case you are wondering; no longer a "spring chicken" but certainly not yet "over the hill."


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)

win231 said:


> I had the same problem 20 years ago & I'd be up most of the night, every night because when I got up & walked around, the pain went away.
> I posted before about the Tempur Pedic bed.  It really worked.  I rarely have back pain & when I do, it's hardly noticeable.


OTOH I bought a really good quality Tempur mattress when I was first diagnosed with the herniated discs.. made absolutely no difference to me at all.. in fact tbh I got so hot in it, I was tossing and turning more and that really caused more pain with my back.

I've since bought a different brand of Tempur mattress, and it's still the same.. so even tho' this mattress is only 2 years old.. I'm going to buy myself a regular non tempur mattress to replace it...


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> sounds like muscle spasms, I have them often because I have herniated discs in my lumbar region.. .. my discs became herniated ultimately due to a lot of heavy lifting some years ago.. so I would imagine your lower back muscles are protesting now because of the whole load of lifting over the last few weeks..
> 
> You need to be very careful...because your back may  go into a serious spasm meaning you''ll be unable to walk due to the pain, until the back muscles relax which is extremely painful and can sometimes take days.
> 
> ...


Good advice! A couple of other things. Of course talk to your doctor first, but consider taking one or two Ibuprofen with milk or food just before going to bed. If you are a side sleeper Amazon sells a variety of leg pillows -- the idea being to avoid leg positions that can twist your lower spine while sleeping.


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2022)

It was really bad thsi morning. I attribute it to going grocery shopping yesterday and carrying things around. Soda is surprisingly heavy when I have 3 or 4 two-liter bottles and 6 to 8 liter bottles in one box. Like I say it's worse first thing in the morning and gradually eases up so at least I can get some things done. Now I've tried Tylenol and Ibuprofen - no effect. One pillow, two pillows under head - no difference. Laying on the couch - lumpy but not as bad as the bed. Pillow between legs ends up on the floor by morning.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jan 20, 2022)

I have had back issues for over 20 years.  Been to endless doctors.  Learned a lot.  Had too.

There are two basic types of back pain. There is muscular pain. There are various therapies and things we can do for those.

But the more serious back pains are related to the disks. The pain may seem like muscular pain, but it is not.


Because that is the case, it is really wise, at some point, to have a medical professional check you out and see which type of issue you are having.


If you have back pain, I strongly recommend you ask your medical professional to give you advice about what mattress is best for you. Sleeping on a bad mattress with back problems is a horrible idea. Your mattress will make your back worse, 8 hours a night, every single night. It can easily undo whatever therapy you are doing to help your back.

Also, ask your medical professional if there are specific stretching exercises you can do daily to help yourself. Ask specifically if the "90-90" positioning work is good for you. Many people find great relief for lower back problems with this simple positioning work.

Asking about sleeping positions can also be important. Many of us with back problems, have to sleep with a pillow between our legs. That straightens out the spine. That positioning work has helped me enormously.

While some people do not like natural therapies, I have had some success by using chiropractic and acupuncture. 

sorry about the problems.  best of luck.


----------



## Remy (Jan 20, 2022)

@debodun I'm very sorry for your back pain. You have recently moved a lot of things. Also please stop carrying so many heavy things at once. Take things in the house in lighter loads. I pack my stuff lightly. I've had the baggers at Trader Joe's stuff things in less bags than I bring and I divide it out in the car to the extra bags. Have you tried the OTC Voltaren Jell?


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 20, 2022)

debodun said:


> It was really bad thsi morning. I attribute it to going grocery shopping yesterday and carrying things around. Soda is surprisingly heavy when I have 3 or 4 two-liter bottles and 6 to 8 liter bottles in one box. Like I say it's worse first thing in the morning and gradually eases up so at least I can get some things done. Now I've tried Tylenol and Ibuprofen - no effect. One pillow, two pillows under head - no difference. Laying on the couch - lumpy but not as bad as the bed. Pillow between legs ends up on the floor by morning.


I tried one 200mg Ibuprofen -- no effect. Two (total of 400mg) were quite helpful. The pillow between the legs seems to help some. Amazon has a variety of semi-pillow devices designed specifically for this purpose. You might find one of those more helpful than a conventional pillow.


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm very sorry for your back pain. You have recently moved a lot of things. Also please stop carrying so many heavy things at once.
> [/QUOTE]


When I got home. I unloaded the boxes a few items at a time carrying from car to kitchen. More, but lighter trips, but the damage probably had already been done.

I'd go to a doctor, but I've pretty much lost confidence in them. I've gone to a nearby Emergent Care facility on occasions. They do a perfunctory exam, then tell me to follow up with my PCP. My PCP is a hand-patter. Will say things like, "You're getting older. You have to expect things like this." Never really does anything. I also went to an Orthopedis practice about 10 miles away when I was having hip problems. They were going to do a steroid injection and started to prep the wrong hip until I pointed the error out.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 20, 2022)

debodun said:


> They were going to do a steroid injection and started to prep the wrong hip until I pointed the error out.


Did the injection help?


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes, no pain there since the procedure.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Jan 20, 2022)

debodun said:


> Yes, no pain there since the procedure.


I'm glad to hear that at least. Would you be interested in going back? I know a GP often seems to just want you back out the door.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> My PCP is a hand-patter. Will say things like, "You're getting older. You have to expect things like this." Never really does anything. I also went to an Orthopedis practice about 10 miles away when I was having hip problems.


You might check back with the Orthopedic specialist, and ask about a Cortisone injection.


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2022)

It wasn't bad on Sunday, but today it seemed like it took longer than usual for the spasms to subside. Maybe because after I did my morning chores. I laid back down to read a little. Definitely worsened by bedrest, Seems kind of conter-intuitive to have laying down make it worse, but getting up and moving around eases it. Even when I don't have the sharp spasms - it still feels like there's pressure there. It's just above where it says LUMBAR on the diagram.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2022)

It really does sound as though you need a different mattress, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2022)

How can I tell what kind to get?


----------



## Knight (Jan 24, 2022)

Ongoing pain would have me going to my doctor & expecting him to order a CT scan with & without contrast.  Reason = I'd want to rule out disc collapse. Finding out what it isn't & discovering what the underlying condition is & how to treat it makes sense to me.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> How can I tell what kind to get?


Is there a department store or mattress store near you, where you could test the mattress by lying down on it?

As others have suggested, it may be a good idea to get to a doctor. You could have injured your back over the past months, preparing for your move.


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2022)

I was thinking of a doctor visit before I go off the deep end mattress shopping. However, which doctor to choose (rhetorical)? Seems lately none of them want to help anyone. COVID issues? Remember a few months ago I stabbed my hand on a rusty flagpole? Went to 4 doctors (emergency room, PCP, and 2 ortho medics) only to be told to "Wait and see what happens."


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2022)

I would experiment with sleeping on the floor for a few nights.

If your back improves you could add a partial sheet of plywood or an actual mattress board under the mattress to help firm it up.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2022)

My mattress is VERY firm.


----------



## Knight (Jan 24, 2022)

The medical equipment for diagnosing the cause is there for a reason. Like Deb I put up with pain using over the counter pain relievers. That was until the pain increased. Thanks to a CT scan & same day MRI the cause was the discs in my cervical spine had collapsed. Thanks fusing & pinning to separate the discs the pain went away. The time I wasted trying to treat the condition with over the counter meds the two most important nerves controlling muscle in my left arm & hand were crushed beyond ability to regenerate.

From that point on treating a severe pain with over the counter meds & waiting, hoping a pain will go away just isn't something I'm willing to do & won't offer advice for someone else to do.


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2022)

I finally had it with these back spasms and went to an emergent care. Of course x-rays were taken. After 90 minute wait, the PA said there was nothing he could see that would cause my distress!  He did give me two prescriptions, though. A steriod and a muscle relaxant.


----------



## bingo (Feb 3, 2022)

you need to lay on ice...sounds like a bulging disc...your whole spine is adjusting to  new mattress...vertebrae  move..disc slips a little...pinches...swells
Ice ice ice ...it'll  go back in


----------



## Pepper (Feb 3, 2022)

@debodun 
exactly which 2 meds were you prescribed if you don't mind me asking.  I have serious back issues but although I am a candidate for this type of surgery I won't have it.  Too much of my time is spent on "health" issues.  I'd rather take drugs thank you.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2022)

debodun said:


> My mattress is VERY firm.


Maybe it's *too* firm .. I know - that doesn't help, but, I still think it's your mattress.


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2022)

Pepper said:


> @debodun
> exactly which 2 meds were you prescribed if you don't mind me asking.



Methylprednisolone and Cyclobenzaprine


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Maybe it's *too* firm .. I know - that doesn't help, but, I still think it's your mattress.


I've tried to put comforters under the fitted sheet and even an egg carton foam insert. Nothing helps.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 3, 2022)

Hope those meds help you deb!  Please let me know if they work.


----------



## Jules (Feb 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Maybe it's *too* firm .. I know - that doesn't help, but, I still think it's your mattress.


That’s my diagnosis too.  A topper isn’t too expensive and even if it doesn’t cure you, it sure makes for a comfy sleep, IMO.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 3, 2022)

My "new" mattress is a year old, cost a thousand bucks, which shocked me since I hadn't bought a mattress in years, and is a memory foam with gel topping.  It is excellent, deb, excellent for my back.  If only I didn't have to get out of bed, I'd be fine!


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2022)

The medicines I mentioned aren't helping. My backache is worst than ever, no matter how I sit or lay. Never goes away now.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 4, 2022)

Even if you have an injury or degenerative condition you can do gentle stretches throughout the day.   Gentle stretches for seniors
Maybe you could get a referral to visit a physical therapist...a lot of the PT exercises are basically yoga forms.


----------



## bingo (Feb 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> The medicines I mentioned aren't helping. My backache is worst than ever, no matter how I sit or lay. Never goes away now.


Why have you not layed on ice hon...try it...do it for couple days....please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Sounds to me like you've ruptured somediscs potentially.., very painful.. ( just as I have).. slipped discs are an actual misnomer, because dscs do not slip, they rupture, and therefore can never return... You are in real need of a proffesional opinion now of an Orthopaedic surgeon


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> A steriod and a muscle relaxant.


Steroids make many people very hungry!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2022)

Deb try a bolster under your knees. I don't mean a pillow or two, I mean a large wedge that is firm enough to keep your knees up-


----------



## Jules (Feb 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> The medicines I mentioned aren't helping. My backache is worst than ever, no matter how I sit or lay. Never goes away now.


Maybe it isn’t your back, it’s just where the pain is being felt.


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Deb try a bolster under your knees. I don't mean a pillow or two, I mean a large wedge that is firm enough to keep your knees up-


I could never sleep in that position.


----------



## bingo (Feb 5, 2022)

XXXXXXXOXXXXO


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 5, 2022)

So sorry you're not getting relief from the pain.....I agree with the ice treatment, I know it helped me when I had back pain, I took tylenol and used ice packs for about a day and half straight.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Sounds to me like you've ruptured somediscs potentially.., very painful.. ( just as I have).. slipped discs are an actual misnomer, because dscs do not slip, they rupture, and therefore can never return... You are in real need of a proffesional opinion now of an Orthopaedic surgeon


But a vertebra can slip, though. Mine did (lower thoracic) and it hurts like hell.

@debodun - ask your primary care doc to refer you to a spine specialist or orthopedic doctor.


----------



## Knight (Feb 5, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> But a vertebra can slip, though. Mine did (lower thoracic) and it hurts like hell.
> 
> @debodun - ask your primary care doc to refer you to a spine specialist or orthopedic doctor.


Great advice. Knowing for sure the why of the pain is why there are specialists. Maybe Deb has point of service insurance & can request an appointment directly from a spine specialist or orthopedic doctor. Either way finding out why beats hoping the pain will go away.


----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2022)

It's been better, but I still get brief spasms turning or moving certain ways. I've been seeing TV ads for a "person" (never claims to be an M.D.) that treats spine injuries and pain without drugs or surgery. I looked further into it and found out he uses stem cell therapy. Would you submit to that?


----------

